# Any info on paylakes in Highland, Fayette, Clinton, Ross Counties



## wolf_ty

was thinking about trying my luck at the pay ponds this weekend...anybody with info on lakes in these areas ? which ones are good/bad ? what baits are hot ? anything would be appreciated


----------



## atrkyhntr

Try real fishing and stay away from those trophy catfish stealing
(yes they are stealing our natural resources for their persoanl profit)
low lifes and hit the rivers and lakes where its much more benificial...
How do you think a trophy catfish gets into those paylakes? They are stolen natural resources that belong to you, me and our children...
Not someone who owns a small lake or pond and even creates one just to take your hard earned money by purchasing them off commercial fisherman and worse kids who need beer money...


----------



## wolf_ty

i know..i know....i dont do this very often but thought i just might try my luck and see what happens


----------



## atrkyhntr

I see your side too just trying to let you see mine also...
Couple guys on here fish them maybe they can chime in...


----------



## DaleM

WE all have our own feeling on these lakes. I'll say this if you don't like them don't post here. There is a time and place for them. Not all those fish come from our rivers, some are indeed raised on farms. There are also people that can not take there familys to a river or lake and use these pay lakes as a way to enjoy some fishing as a family. I have done it in the past and know several on here that have also done it. Again if you are against pay lakes don't get envolved in this thread. Anyone that can help out here please do so. It looks as if he wants to get out and enjoy himself this weekend.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I don't fish them myself - enough said there.

I'm not sure it is Fayette County, but there is a big place near Jeffersonville right off I-71. I think it is Fayette County? I believe the sign says More Acres Lakes? I have heard this is a decent place with multiple lakes (ponds), plenty of access, etc... 

They are probably in the phone book.


----------



## misfit

i agree with dale.this site is among other things,about helping others.i've also fished paylakes in the past.mostly for channels,white bass,trout and walleye(many moons ago).
and i've taken family and friends who weren't able to get out to any other place,due to health problems,and physical limitations.in fact,that's where i took my dad for his last trip,before he left for the big river in the sky.
if my old body finally gives out,and that's an option for me,i hope someone cares eneough to drag me to one,if need be,just so i can have the chance to do what i've always loved so much.


----------



## atrkyhntr

We also should be able to post our not liking them too and as I posted in a PM what I said and how I said it was not against TOS...


----------



## mrfishohio

Since many of these bigger fish came from rivers, skipjacks will be a good bait. I have a friend who fishes paylakes (I've been converting him little by little  ) and he told me that mullets are a great bait in the paylakes. Also I've heard that rockbass do well in them.
I know another guy who is a great angler, he goes to them just to win the tournaments, he says those guys really get ticked when he shows up & wins  Almost has me convinced to try. Be nice to take home $700 for fishing overnight  
I heard there's a private paylake south of Hamilton which is real clean (a former gravelpit) and no one is allowed to drive. You sign in and then they take you in a wagon pulled by a tractor to "your spot" and they limit the number of anglers & there's big bass, crappies, bluegills as well as catfish, etc. It's not a traditional paylake which many have turned into a trophy hunt mindset.


----------



## wolf_ty

thanks for the advice MRFISHOHIO......looks like this post has started to get a little off track but i will keep watching to see what happens


----------



## smalliehunter1

You should be able to express your thoughts on pay lakes good or bad. I dont fish, nor will ever fish one.......... there are alot of lakes/ponds now with wheelchair access......and a lot with fishing peirs on them. No excuse not to visit these places if you have limitations. 

That being said, i dont know of any in particular that i could share details on. I have heard of a few, but never been to any of them. I would toss out some live bait and see what happens........ oh yeah i think in paylakes you cant fish on bottom so you gotta get ya one of those HUGE bobbler looking things, cast it as far as you can and wait it out.........


----------



## misfit

> No excuse not to visit these places if you have limitations.


 no excuse not to fish anywhere one wants,limitations or not.public,private,pay.it's the individual's choice as to where they choose to fish.i don't care much for some of the operations,or the way in which they obtain some of their fish,but there are are also other places that are not in that category,so i try not to lump them ALL into one bundle.


----------



## Rooster

Since the OGF-Staff MAN says that we cannot express anything negative about paylakes.. Im not touching this subject.even with a 10 paylake rod!

See Misfit....I'm not the bad guy today!  It must be atrkyhntr's turn!


----------



## DaleM

Let it go and move on Rooster. enough said.


----------



## flathunter

I think that more acres stocks only farm raised channel cats, and started that practice a couple years ago..I guess they talked to the people who fished there and they were more interested in catching cats to take home and eat, than fishing for a trophy..I think it also has a resterant that is open most of the night.


----------



## catfishhunter001

moore acre lake just stocked farm raised channel cats monday many 5-12lbs. a few bigger and a few smaller but i think it was 1200lbs of fish thats about 200 fish...I have family that live out there...thats how i know,its a clean place and good people most of the time..both lakes also have some monster cats the big lake has 80+lb blues in it.. st rt 35 and 71 jeffersonville out by the outlet mall... :B


----------



## atrkyhntr

> farm raised channel cats monday many 5-12lbs


That is not possible... It takes a channel catfish sometime to grow that big...
A 4- to 6-inch farm-raised fingerling reaches 1-1/2 pounds in about 18 months.
Do you really think they will pay the kind of money out needed to raise a fish that long?
You would not be able to afford to fish at the prices they would have to pay...


----------



## H2O Mellon

FISHMAN may be able to provide some expert knowledge on this topic as he works at a fish hatchery.


----------



## Bassnpro1

Hamilton county park district always stocked them 2-5lbs with a couple that were 7 lbs. So I know that places do it. I worked at the boathouse and always helped put the fish in the lake when the truck came to Winton Woods. So certainly this lake could stock them that big.


----------



## cat daddy

there is a pay lake on 122 out side of bainbridge. and there is one in hillsboro . ther is a web site that has all of the listings for pay lakes . in this life there will be people who allways have something to say about what you are doing . i am prochoice , God gave us all Free Will , thats why no 2 minds are alike . and if folks on here dont like people going to a pay lake , then take the pay laker fishin some where , just dont share your mind , share some fishin spots , teach the pay laker how to fish the rivers or the big lakes . the only way i c it ,if u dont like what some one is doing then and they will let you show them a differnt way then share with them what you know . the knowledge we all have was mostly tought to us by some one else and it was probaly free to you because some one cared, so care enough to give back to the cause u love so much.


----------



## atrkyhntr

I've created a website so don't preach to the preacher man...

Those fish at that size must cost a good buck...
But I think they come from down in the southern states somewhere and not a fish hatchery simply because of the cost involved raising them to be that big...
I can't imagine it but that does not mean it can't hap'n though...


----------



## H2O Mellon

I for one think Paylakes make a killing. Even if those 7-10 pounders do cost alot, they may their money back 10 fold, from the fees for fishing, bait, etc..... I will admit I've been to a couple, & I saw 95% of people NOT catching fish. So the few that were catching got their moneys worth, but the others didnt. So it's sport of like a 5% success rate, how long would you last @ your job if you had a 95% failure rate? I know I'd be canned! Or better yet, how would a small business man like to bring in a 95 % profit! If they were nto making $ they would not be in business, & in order for them to make $, that means more people MUST NOT catch fish vs people who DO catch fish. 

Down where we ahve your cabin in Laurellville, I guess a new paylake opened up, my dads buddy was real excited, He asked me to go there & get him so big fish, 1st off I wouldnt go in almost any situation, 2nd I wouldnt eat a cat out of a paylake for anything 3rd most paylakes wont let you keep the big ones anyways. This particular paylakes says they buy anything 20lbs or over back. A 20lb cat isnt all that big or uncommon, so they are making a ton of $ in hopes of catching a 20lb fish???? Shoot I'll go to a certain river & try my chances there instead.


----------



## bronzebackyac

since nobody has really answered your question yet i will try to. I am by no stretch an expert paylaker, but i have fished them several times. I live in Ross County and fish Neffs Paylake and Wilson Run They are both within 5 Miles of each other In South east Ross and North east Pike counties respectively. Neffs is a little mudpuddle located on Higby road south of Chillicothe. It has some really nice fish in it and they usually have tourneys on the weekends. Mr Neff is a heck of a nice guy and the crowd there is too. The payout there is usually $25 an hour for big fish and 25 for biggest fish of the night. It costs around 15 to fish. My buddie caught a 30# Shovel there the last week of April on a Big bluegill. There are also tagged fish you can go after. If you catch a tagged fish you win the amount on the tag. Wilson Run is a bigger lake with a bait shop and carryout. It is in Pike county past Neffs off of Higby road and right on wilson run Rd. They have new owners this year and it is a nice place. Two weeks ago I caught a decent Shovel there. THe prices and payouts are similar to Neffs. There were alot of people there which made for a nice tourney. Alot of the payouts depend on the turnout of people. 

As for Bait use live Shiners, goldfish, creekchubs, bluegill, rockbass,isreali carp etc. We use the big plume bobbers, with a bobber stop and a leader tied to a swivel with a big hook. Don't make the leader too long, maybe only 12-18in. We catch just as many right up by the bank as out in the lake. Dollar Goldfish worked best the last time i was there. I hope this helps. PM me if you need better directions.BBY


----------



## Darwin

atrkyhntr said:


> I've created a website so don't preach to the preacher man...


Maybe atrkyhntr is related to Al Gore, he invented the internet incase you didn't know.


----------



## atrkyhntr

delete the above it is against TOS


----------



## TIGHTLINER

Take a walk into the woods of a certain pay pond in Belpre, OH. Then you'll see the fate of all of these trophy catfish that are held prisoner in these pay ponds. There's a pay lake in Northeast, Ohio called Lake Hodgeson. It is not your traditional pay pond. They treat it like a State Park Reservoir except it costs $1.00 to fish. They stock it with trout, walleye, etc. They don't dump thousands of pounds of trophy fish into the lake either. In my opinion Lake Hodgeson is how a pay lake should be. It's actually a real lake unlike this 4.3 service acre pond that has a website.


----------



## wolf_ty

looks like everbody has their own opinion to which they are entitled....but anyways thanks for what info and suggestions you did leave....


----------



## Darwin

wolf_ty,
Many, many years ago my Grandpa took me to a pay lake in Miami county called Paul's Lakes. It is near Bradford Ohio. Anyway it was the last time I went fishing with him and we had a blast. We caught carp, catfish, bluegill and crappie. He could not get around very well at all and this place was well taken care of at the time at least it seemed like it was to me. He could pull his van up close to where we were fishing and we basically camped in his van while we fished. I don't know if that place is still there or not as it was about 30 years ago.


----------



## Darwin

atrkyhntr said:


> delete the above it is against TOS


Then so is this one,


atrkyhntr said:


> Try real fishing and stay away from those trophy catfish stealing
> (yes they are stealing our natural resources for their persoanl profit)
> low lifes and hit the rivers and lakes where its much more benificial...
> How do you think a trophy catfish gets into those paylakes? They are stolen natural resources that belong to you, me and our children...
> Not someone who owns a small lake or pond and even creates one just to take your hard earned money by purchasing them off commercial fisherman and worse kids who need beer money...


Better delete it is as well.


----------



## truck

There is one out of Wilmington called Old super k,I have alot of freinds & family that go there.I myself don't do paylakes but alot of people do.My wifes cousin even ownes one-never been to it.Btw crappie is a good live bait for there.Have fun. Oh one more thing if you are going just to have fun stay out of the diff fish jackpots that they have-Most of the time you will be just giving your money to the guys that know the lake real well


----------



## wolf_ty

Truck...never heard of that one....can you get me a little more info on where its at ?


----------



## flathunter

There used to be a popular paylake near greefield, called Millers Lake.


----------



## truck

Inbetween Wilmington and fayetville (or however it is spelled) on st rt 68 is a real bad s curve,that is Westboro.About a 1/4 mile on the rt and there you are.Their # is 937-783-9522 Do a search on ohio pay lakes


----------



## shuvlhed1

on US 50 just east of Hillsboro. Can't miss it. Fish the deep end close to the bait house of the front lake (most consistant area as of 3 or so years ago). Very crowded on weekends. Probably will have another $100 entry tournament this weekend also, either Sunday or Monday. Pays $1000 per hour for 10 hours for 3 biggest fish (700, 200, 100)each hour. At least that is what it used to be. Lake will be closed that day for tourny only.


----------



## wolf_ty

Hey Flathunter...Millers use to be a real good lake...but i believe that The Roberts family of R&L Trucking bought the place or one of the big wigs did cant remember which one it was....but they built one BIG A** house there...cant fish it anymore...i think if you are a R&L employee and ask real nice they might let you in......the lake east of hillsboro that shuvlhed is talking about is that Willards ?....thanks truck might check em out


----------



## shuvlhed1

you can throw a rock in the lake from 50.


----------



## Perch

Willards is a good lake, as mentioned before....................

My advice would be to use Small Warmouth, thats about the best Shovelhead bait going.. :B ...................also, I would not even listen to the naysayers about how bad paylakes are either..................they show up on everythread with their dukes up anyway.I think it gets really old listening to it over and over again, reminds me of the PETA folks with sandwich boards on their backs, marching about , blah blah blah...

IF the ODNR had a big problem with paylakes and how they get their fish, theyd be closed...........think about it.

Liek Dale said, paylake bashing isnt what this is about.

hope ya find a great lake annd have fun, and like Truck said, dont enter the tourneys, the locals will smoke ya ' !!!


----------



## fishits

Couple good points made here and none are paylake friendly as mine will not be


> IF the ODNR had a big problem with paylakes and how they get their fish, they'd be closed...........think about it.
> 
> Liek Dale said, paylake bashing isnt what this is about.


Anyone who thinks the ODNR cares about where they get their money from needs to re-think their views
I am a retired Div Officer who knows the in/out of what and how we think. My thoughts on these lakes are it takes a real man to fish an overstocked lake then call himself a fisherman
We have made handicapped access areas all over the state so the excuse that they have easy access is nuts 
I see where people think that allot of the fish come from fish farms and that too is far from the truth with many coming from commercial fisherman that can make a little more per lb that way
It is all about the mighty dollar anymore and it is a shame we will leave this earth to those who make the money no matter the death blow to nature and the environment
Many of you here have made comments that you wish others to view to be facts and to that I say shame on you and in my day you would be taken behind the woodshed with a switch to your backside
Paylakes are not free in more ways then one


----------



## Perch

Good thing for you its still not your day Mr Retired Div of Wildlife whatever you are............The admin of this site has *repeatedly * stated that this thread was to be free of bashing people that like to fish a paylake............read it yourself....................why cant you people leave these guys alone?.........its annoying that you guys come out of the woodwork when a paylake thread comes up.

WHY? I know why, everyones always bigger behind a keyboard in the safety of their homes......Bigshots.....................shouldnt be suggesting that paylake fisherman arent "Real Men" so SHAME ON YOU..............gimme a break on the behind the woodshed crap too Mr. Wildlife..................Jeezus.......


----------



## mrfishohio

> IF the ODNR had a big problem with paylakes and how they get their fish, theyd be closed...........think about it.


1.) They have run sting operation as it's real easy for someone to take a wild fish & sell them there. (Which is illegal)
2.) Ohio DNR allows no commercial fishing other than in the Lake Erie Region, so any fish sold to a paylake legally has come from out of state. 
The fish are netted come from as close as the Ohio River because anyone with a KY commercial license can fish it. Gill nets with as small as 1" net size are permitted in the Ohio River. They must be larger in everyother body of water. Talking to a commercial netter revealed he netted 368,000 lbs of fish last year...that's just one. He said the catfish you buy at the store, if they are from a fish over 2# is a wild fish. It's too expensive for the farms to feed them once they get over 2# they are harvested. In other words, to grow them to 3# costs more than the fish is worth due to feed cost.
3.) The commercial netters are targeting paddlefish which are on the "do not consume list" however they are harvested for mostly their eggs, but the meat is sold (many of your frozen fish products) and of course the large blues & flatheads are sold to ... paylakes. The smaller ones are fileted and sold to the grocery stores....it's all legal.
4.) Paylake owners/operators target the catfish. They are permitted to catch their own fish ( at least that is my understanding-because _I know_ they do) by legal means. Legal in OH means trot lines, limb lines, rod & reel, and jugs. There are no size or creel limits in OH. so they can legally take all the fish they want, and as a commercial establishment, basically anyone can fish under "their" license who they say is.
5.) Trophy catfish are trucked in from as far as Alabama to sustain these paylakes. Many fish die from the stress, many other fish, such as stripers, wipers, etc are caught in the same nets and trot lines and die. I know I've talked to some in the OH River and they say they hate when a big flathead or blue gets on a trotline. Why ? Because they roll it all around them getting all the hooks imbedded destroying the line & the fish is worthless too at that point.

It's all perfectly legal, so if you want to fish them, by all means have at it. No point in getting upset with the paylakes or their patrons. If you want to see change, it's got to be done through the legislature. Bills have to be proposed & passed. *The DNR carries out the law, it doesn't make the law*. The law in Ohio prohibits commercial fishing in OH other than the Lake Erie District.
Size & creel limits will have a positive effect, but there would need to be a laws either aimed toward paylakes in OH or a federal law re: harvesting catfish. Tennessee just enacted a new state law (2 years ago?) limiting the harvest of only one catfish 34" or 35" per day and *none * harvested commercially over that size. So guess wht? Where did they go? Hmmmm think about it...Ohio River, and into KY, that's where.

Anyway, do some research, you can find out for yourself. Yes, I agree, it's real hard to catch a trophy catfish in the wild, that's why they are called trophies. Also getting harder to catch one as they are targeted for commercial gain.


----------



## mrfishohio

Let's keep it civil... Let's not make it personal, thanks.


----------



## Perch

Wolf-Ty

Sorry that you cannot post a paylake question without being accosted by "members" ( for lack of a friendlier term) that feel they must question whether or not youre a "real man" or not........Its truely sad in this day and age..........


----------



## Perch

Thanks Jim...............You cant have people being threatend for fishing at a legal lake on the site ...........thats just not right, is it?


got some bullies on here, other than that, excellent site !!


----------



## fishits

Thresher said:


> Good thing for you its still not your day Mr Retired Div of Wildlife whatever you are............The admin of this site has *repeatedly * stated that this thread was to be free of bashing people that like to fish a paylake............read it yourself....................why cant you people leave these guys alone?.........its annoying that you guys come out of the woodwork when a paylake thread comes up.
> 
> WHY? I know why, everyones always bigger behind a keyboard in the safety of their homes......Bigshots.....................shouldnt be suggesting that paylake fisherman arent "Real Men" so SHAME ON YOU..............gimme a break on the behind the woodshed crap too Mr. Wildlife..................Jeezus.......


seems you are the only one bashing besides the punkbuddy named person before
never saw where it said we cannot comment on anything of interest 
I have comments that seem to follow some others thought process
behind a keyboard is where you are sitting like us all
can't take the heat get out of the kitchen


----------



## Onion

mrfishohio said:


> I heard there's a private paylake south of Hamilton which is real clean (a former gravelpit) and no one is allowed to drive. You sign in and then they take you in a wagon pulled by a tractor to "your spot" and they limit the number of anglers & there's big bass, crappies, bluegills as well as catfish, etc. It's not a traditional paylake which many have turned into a trophy hunt mindset.


I believe this is actually a City of Fairfield park called Marsh Lake. I haven't fished it since the city took over but as a kid we used to sneak into the gravel pit and fish at least once a week. It seems to be very well run (I have bought bait there a few times) and clean.


----------



## Big Daddy

Enough guys!  

We try to leave these posts up, not just this one but ALL of them, but it always goes down the tubes. The original intent was a guy asking about pay lakes, that was all. No ethical questions, none of that. But then, the finger pointing, the name calling, the JUNK that causes us to take action. And that's for those on BOTH sides here.

I'm not closing the thread, but I'm giving you guys the opportunity to just let it go.


----------



## Perch

Mr Fishits..................I wont even comment on your latest post, it speaks for itself..................LOL


oh my........got me chucklin over here.......


----------



## mrfishohio

Marsh Lake, on the road that runs parallel to the GMR below the lower "new" dam.


----------



## fishits

> Mr Fishits..................I wont even comment on your latest post, it speaks for itself..................LOL
> oh my........got me chucklin over here.......
> 
> 
> 
> children
Click to expand...


----------



## Perch

I'm done Carl...............just stickin up for the guys that want to fish legal..................Good luck this weekend Wolf_ty............No guilt now, ya hear?

T

OH Fishits, at least you went from 3 to 8 posts now................climbing the tree !! Have a nice day !! :T


----------



## Onion

Marsh Lake is actually on East Miami River Road. if you are familiar with Fairfield you can follow Nilles west past Sacred Heart where it becomes River Rd. Go left at One Way Farm and you will see the lake on the left. 

You can also get there from 275 to Colerain N., exit @ East Miami River Road and turn right. Follow past the waterworks and the lake is on the right (but the river is on the left and there are some good spots along the river  ).

Park Webpage


----------



## fishits

> OH Fishits, at least you went from 3 to 8 posts now................climbing the tree !! Have a nice day !!


childish


----------



## mrfishohio

You were asked to keep it civil, not personal, the topic is baits & suggestions for paylakes. You were asked


> I'm giving you guys the opportunity to just let it go.


Now it's a running into BS...see ??


----------



## mrfishohio

Thanks for the link, I might have to go there sometime. Looks like a great place.


----------



## truck

Good Luck this weekend Wolf ty where ever you end up fishing


----------



## wolf_ty

all i can say is "WOW"....thanks guys


----------



## mrfishohio

Sometimes you get what you ask for, sometimes you get a whole lot extra, wolf ty. Good luck on fishing. :F


----------



## CarpFreak5328

Beaver Lake Springfield, OH (937) 324-1891 
Belfast Twin Lakes Belfast Owensville Rd. Batavia, OH (937) 625-9708 
Bill's Trout Lake Agenboard Rd. New Carlisle, OH (937) 845-9601 
Catfisherman's Paradise Belpre, OH (740) 373-0686 
Cloverleaf Lake Cloverleaf Ln. Cincinnati, OH (513) 661-8975 
Folz Fishing Lake Bridgetown Rd. Cincinnati, OH (513) 941-4765 
Evergreen Lake Park Northern Ohio, Lake Erie region http://www.evergreenlake.com/index.html 
703 Center Road Conneaut, Ohio 44030
Phone 440-599-8802 
Fax 440-599-1122


Forest Lake Springfield, OH (937) 323-4266 
Lake Julie Ann 9300 West Rd. Cleaves, OH 45002 (513) 353-4995 
Lake Butler West Chester, OH (513) 777-3110 
Lake Monroe Middletown, OH (513) 777-9851 
Lake Isabella Loveland Maderia Rd. Loveland, OH (513) 791-1663 
Moor-Aker Lakes U.S. 35, Jefferson, OH (740) 948-2160 
Old Super K Highway 68, Westboro, OH (937) 783-9522 
Rick's Fishing Hole Franklin, OH (740) 574-5909 
Sky Lake Franklin, OH (740) 867-FISH 
Snows Lake Dryridge Rd. Cincinnati, OH (513) 385-7722 
Sportman Paradise S.R. 122, Camden, OH (937) 797-4297 
Starling Lake Starling Rd. Bethel, OH (937) 379-1347 
Sunrise Lake N. East St. Bethel, OH (513) 734-4235 
T.J.'s Fishing Lake New Harmony Shiloh, Mt. Orab, OH (937) 444-3658 
Tanglewood Lake Hamilton Cleves Rd. Hamilton, OH (513) 894-3950 
Twin Hills Fishing Lake Westchester, OH ? 
T-Two Pay Lakes Moore Rd. Piketon, OH (740) 289-3125 
Wild Bill's Pay Lake Greenbush Rd. W. Elkton, OH (937) 787-9061 
Windmill Fishing Lake Strout Rd. Clarksville, OH (937) 289-3272 
White Oak Valley Busch Rd. Sardinia, OH (937) 446-4057 
Highland Lakes Mcafee Rd. Hillsboro, OH (937)-927-9103 
Willards Lake Hillsboro, OH (937) 364-2995 
Catman Blues Lindale Nicholsville, Amelia, OH (513) 797-1018 
Paradise Fishing Lake St.Rt. 133, Bethel, OH
(513) 734-7460 
Lake Remington Glendale Milford Rd. Milford, OH (513) 831-2527 
East Fork Bethel, OH (513) 734-4323 
B.J.'s Fishing Lake Hamersville, OH (937) 379-1405 
Hickory Grove Paylake St.Rt. 136, Winchester, OH (937) 695-1397 
Cozadale Lake 10621 Cozadale Rd. Goshen, OH (513) 722-1692 
Cedar lake 6444 Smith Rd. Loveland OH 45140 (513)575-0124 
Lake Gloria 10511 Pippin Road Cincinnati, Ohio 45231 (513)-825-9900 

That might help you out also http://www.procatfish.com/pay_lakes.asp


----------



## Perch

WOW ! What a list !!


----------



## truck

Hmm wifes cuz ownes T.J.s' used to fish belfast & starling alot when I was a kid  Don't forget to take good old night crawlers and fish close to the bank,alot of them big guys cruise the banks at times


----------



## Perch

YEZZZZ this is very true...............caught a 25 lb shovel in our private lake last fall on a gob of worms...............ya know what else works on shovels and blues? black leeches, they work very well !!


----------



## wolf_ty

i've never used leaches myself....whats the best way to hook em??...seen a few ol timers scrape off scales back by the tail of a goldfish and get the leech to latch on it and they would catch big fish all night???


----------



## Perch

Right thru the sucker, two or threee of them at once.


----------



## Fishman

H2O Mellon said:


> FISHMAN may be able to provide some expert knowledge on this topic as he works at a fish hatchery.



Thanks but no thanks Bryan, I'm staying out of this one  I'll be glad to explain this to you in person though 


I will say this much... I love these paylake threads keeps thing interesting  

I do paylake fish though, cost me 15 dollars a year and I can go anywhere I want in the state!


----------



## Perch

Me Too Fishman !!!!! Lake Erie too, all for 19 bucks a year !! LOL


----------



## Fishman

Oh was it 19... lol

Had to pay 3 bucks today just to park my truck at East Fork Lake Campground!


----------



## catking

Seven pages and still going.... I thought by now you all would have killed one another...  ............ Funny thing- You all know the huge stick bobbers paylakes use - The orange and white ones?? I had a member the other day (who moved down this area recently) call me on the phone to chat... He said what in the hell was that 2' orange and white thing he saw hanging from a tree at the place he was fishing..... I laughed so hard I almost died.....  .....JEEZE US !!!!!!!!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## truck

Hey guys no matter what some of us say people are going to fish them.I have talked to many family and freinds about how I dislike where the fish come from but they still go  Oh well!!leaves me more room on the river


----------



## wolf_ty

i know you cant net lots of places.....is there a limit on how many shad you can keep ??


----------



## mrfishohio

What'cha saying there (???)....you cast net or you can't net ??  
Anyway, there is no limit on the number of shad you can keep.* But* you may wish to check with the Ohio DNR as I know there is a limit on how many minnows you may possess without a bait dealers license


----------



## H2O Mellon

Okay I have been to a paylake a few times, so I think this if funny, maybe others have noticed it too: Why on earth does the guy on the OTHER side of the lake think he HAS to have his four Foot Bobber sx feet from you on the OPPOSITE side of the lake?  I was with a guy at one last year & we just sat & watche din amazament at how far people throw those big rigs on a surf rod. Is ther a rule that says you have to see if you can reach the other side of the lake?  I cant put it out very far w/ my river outfits.


----------



## Fastlane

A cousin of mine just opened one. Sounds like he is doing everything right too. It is in Danville near Hillsboro.
http://castawaylakes.com/


----------



## wolf_ty

looks like a nice place.....how long has it been there ?...and mrfish...i aint that good with a catnet....but i keep tryin


----------

